# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  صرصور يغازل صرصوره

## hassan1411

_السلام عليكم_ 
_هههههههههاي مافيه إلا قوة غزل_

_?صرصورٌ واعدَ صرصورهْ_

_في غرفةِ نومٍ مهجورهْ_

_في ثقبِ جدارٍ يلقاها_

_أو رجلِ سريرٍ مكسورهْ_

_*_
_جاءتْ صرصورةُ في الحالِ_ 

_وبرغمِ جميعِ الأهوالِ_ 

_ابنُ الجيرانِ يراقبها_ 

_وبناتُ العمّةِ والخالِ_ 

_*_ 
_خرج المسكينُ من الثقبِ_ 

_ناداها بالصوتِ العذبِ_ 

_صرصورةَ عمري ..فاتنتي_ 

_يا أملَ العمر .. وياقلبي_ 

_*_ 
_ماأجمل هذي الإشراقهْ_ 

_ياذات العين البرّاقهْ_ 

_قولي لي كيف تأخرتِ_ 

_هل كنتِ عند الحلاقهْ؟؟؟_ 

_*_ 
_ياذاتَ القدّ الميّاسِ_ 

_غافلتُ جميعَ الحرّاسِ_ 

_من أجلك لا أخشى شيئاً_ 

_حتى مكنسة الكنّاسِ_ 

_*_ 
_هيّا يا حلوة لاقيني_ 

_مابين زنودك ضميني_ 

_لاأطلبُ في الدنيا شيئاً_ 

_أرجلك الستة تكفيني_ 

_*_ 
_من أجلكِ هيأتُ الوكرا_ 

_حتى نمضي فيه العمرا_ 

_مادمتِ بقربي ياقلبي_ 

_لن أخشى هرّاً أو فأرا_ 

_*_ 
_هيا ياحلوة نتعشّى_ 

_وبطرف الشرفة نتمشّى_ 

_مادام ذراعك يحضنني_ 

_لن أخشى بخّاً أو رشّا_ 

_*_ 
_صرصورة راحت تتدلّلْ_ 

_وبثقب الحائط تتأمّلْ_ 

_نادتْ : يا أحمقُُ فلتخرسْ_ 

_ماهذا القولُ ؟؟ألا تخجلْ؟؟_ 

_*_ 
_صاحَ الصرصورُ بلا خجلِ_ 

_اشتقتُ لضمّك في عجلِ_ 

_بعيونكِ تسكنُ أحلامي_ 

_ياحلمَ العمر وياأملي_ 

_*_ 
_فرحتْ صرصورةُ بالأمرِ_ 

_ركضتْ فوراً نحو الوكرِ_ 

_راحتْ تنشدُ معْ عاشقها_ 

_قدْ حقّقنا حلمَ العمر_

----------

أموله (06-21-2011), 

ورده محمديه (05-24-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تم وسبق طرحه ...*
*http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/80634*
*بس ماراح ااحذفه لانه عجبني مرهــ*
*تشكراتي لك ااخوي* 
*وبنتظارك بكل جديد وظريف* 
*وافر تحياتي ..*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرررررررررررررررررررة عجبتني 
:) :) :)

----------


## hassan1411

*يوووو لو ادري ما حطيته دام حطوه من قبل*


*على العموم*


*يسلموووو على مروركم* 





*تحياتي : hassan*

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههههه~
جميلُ ‘

سلمت من كل شر

----------


## hassan1411

_




يسلموووووو اموله على المرور





 لاخلا و لا عدم





تحياتي : hassan_

----------


## ليلاس

*صرصورهـ و كل هالغزل ّ!!!!


هههههههه ..


يسسس‘ـلموووا ع الطرح ..~*

----------

